
Nokia launches a trio of Android platform phones  - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/02/nokia-launches-a-trio-of-android-platform-phones/
======
programminggeek
I wondered how long it would take for Microsoft to basically make their own
Android phone with MS only services on it. This is the beauty of open source.
This is actually I think a good thing and it sort of reminds me of Apple
having the X86 OS X build in the background and finally releasing it. It's not
quite the same deal as Android is not replacing Windows Phone anytime soon,
but it's an interesting way for Nokia to keep pace in key markets they need to
be in.

------
fidotron
Poor Peter Bright, he must be so confused.

And poor Google, for the most exciting Android handsets don't have their
services on them.

------
robmcm
I really don't get why they have done this.

Anyone care to explain how this works/will work with the whole MS purchase?

~~~
waps
> The Nokia X range will run the Andrcusoid Open Source Project (AOSP)
> operating system, but without Google's stack on top of it. Instead, it'll
> have a Nokia store, Microsoft services, and a custom front-end.

Classic microsoft embrace and extend. Also : they look horrible.

~~~
ditoax
Without the Android app ecosystem via the Play Store it isn't really Android
anymore. Same way I don't really see the Kindle Fire series as Android devices
either.

I honestly don't get why they are still going ahead with these devices either
with the Microsoft deal pretty much done and dusted. Nokia should have got
into the Android game (and I mean _real_ Android) a long time ago.

~~~
brudgers
To most people a phone is a phone. Yes they know iPhones are made with apples.
Everything else is largely noise. Downloading apps is a form of entertainment
- which store is not critical to enjoyment.

App stores are not the future. The future of mobile is that I can show you an
app. If you like it, I 'send' you a copy and you complete the transaction via
the app developer's mechanism which might be facilitated by some processing
infrastructure. The future resolves to PayPal and Visa and Amazon not iTunes.

These are the early days when IBM's business was selling punchards on leased
equipment.

